# VERTEX SC oder Blizzard



## Rocklandbiker (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo @ all

nach dem Kauf eines Slayer Hot Rod´s möchte ich mir in naher Zukunft ein Rocky Hardtail aufbauen. Tendiere da zu einem RM Blizzard-Rahmen.
Die Frage die sich jetzt stellt.........dieses VERTEX SC also der Scandium Rahmen hat ja ähnliche Materialeigenschaften wie Stahl. Will heißen ein höheres Dämpfungsverhalten als schnödes ALU. Ist das Richtig ? Hat in diesem Kreis hier einer vor der selben Frage gestanden ? Und wenn ja warum ist die Entscheidung dann zu welchem Rahmen (Rahmenmaterial) gefallen ?
Sehen ja beide sehr schön aus , kann mich einfach nicht so richtig entscheiden. Will einfach normales Gelände und Radwege damit fahren. Kein Singletrail usw.

Gruß R.K.


----------



## Catsoft (9. Februar 2006)

Hallo!
Ich kann das mit der Härte von Alu Rahmen nur teilweise nachvollziehen. Ich hab seid langem ein Vertex TO und finde das ganz bequem. Hab dann mal ein billiges Stevens aus Aulu gekauft und war entsetzt über die Härte, ist nach ein paar Ausfahrten in die Kleinanzeigen gewandert. Mein Empella Crosser ist auch gnadenlos. Bei Stahl finde ist Tange Prestige ganz gut (Rm Equipe) und TT OX3 sehr hart (Trek 970). Kommt also wohl ganz auf das Material und die Geometrie an. Ach ja, am schönsten war doch mein Litespeed aus Titan, mein Empella ist auf der Straße unausstehlich und mein Solo AL 50 (1050 gr. Rahmen) steht dem Litespeed kaum nach.

Ich finde die Nasslackierung bei den Scandiumrahmen mist und der Rahmen scheint auch immer weniger Scandiumrohre zu haben, da er immer schwerer wird.

Ich würde zu einem normalen Vertex 70 raten, wiegt 1560 Gr. In 18 anstatt der guten 2 Kg beim Blizzard. 

Aber das ist in erster Line Geschmackssche...

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dertutnix (9. Februar 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Will einfach normales Gelände und Radwege damit fahren. Kein Singletrail usw.



deine sorgen möcht ich haben ... 
sorry, aber meine klare antwort: blizzard! 
aber bitte nicht auf deinen wegen! 
das blizzard will die freie landschaft atmen, also lass es auf die trails und es wird dir dankbar sein. 
für deine wegewahl nimm ein hollandrad oder einen coolen cruiser oder ein pederson oder oder oder
ok vielleicht für die wege doch ein vertex sc ...


----------



## s.d (9. Februar 2006)

In der aktuellen mountainbike wurde das Vertex TSC getestet und es hat sehr gut abgeschnitten.  Die haben auch geschrieben was du schon erwähnt hast dass der Rahmen sehr gut dämpft teilweise besser als Carbonrahmen. Ich halte zwar nicht allzuviel auf diese Tests aber ich dachte mir es interessiert dich sicher und ich glaube das das nicht ganz so unwahr ist aber das Scott hat natürlich gewonnen. Nachteil beim TSC ist die Nasslackierung im Vergleich zur Pulverbeschichtung beim Blizzard oder dem Vertex 70 Das TSC ist hald nur was für absulute Gewichtsfetischisten für jemanden der sich ein schnelles und leichtes Bike für Rennen usw aufbauen will natürlich die optimale Wahl aber sowie du dein Einsatzgebiet beschrieben hast passt das wohl nicht so ganz. Das Blizzard soll auch eine sehr gute Dämpfung haben. Es ist natürlich schon einiges schwerer als ein Vertex 70 oder gar TSC. Das Blizzard ist natürlich ein richtiger Klassiker mit Kultstatus wenn du Glück hast bekommst du ja vielleicht noch eins aus der letztjährigen Jubiläums Edition oder du kaufst dir das neue das auch sehr schick ist was man aber natürlich von jedem RM behaupten kann das Vertex gibts jezt zwar auch schon ne ganze weile aber kann  in dieser Hinsicht nicht ganz mit dem Blizzard mithalten.
So genug geschriebe ich würde dir Raten kauf dir ein Vertex 70 evtl ein älteres mod. dann wirds günstig oder ein Blizzard. Kannst dir natürlich auch ein TSC gönnen aber laut deiner Beschreibung ist das glaub ich nicht das Richtige für dich. Wie auch immer du dich entscheidest wünsch dir viel Spaß beim Aufbauen und melde dich wenn du dich entschieden hast was du nimmst und welche Teile


----------



## Rocklandbiker (10. Februar 2006)

Danke für Eure Tips 
Ich glaub es gibt nen BLIZZARD mit gekröpften Lenker


----------



## clemson (10. Februar 2006)

kauf dir halt ein vertex und ein blizzard  

aber würd mir für deinen zweck eher ein blizzard kaufen...
vertex eher wenns um den renneinsatz geht....


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Februar 2006)

In meinem Alter rennt man event. zu Hause um den Wohnzimmertisch rum. Auf der Flucht !!!!! Weil Mann sich ein neues Rocky gekauft hat. Aber sonst habe ich mit "Renneinsatz" nichts am Hut .


----------

